# First time molly breeder? Any suggestions?



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Since my last goldies died I wanted to take a break from em'. Right now my little bristlenose pleco is in the heated 20 gallon tank all by himself. I thought it would be cool to get some mollies. I heard they breed pretty fast and am excited. Today I bought my healthy 1 male and 2 females and have just plopped them in. They are doing good and I want to make sure everything is good just in case some babies show up. TRight now I've got two ten gallon tanks on hand and if ya would please explain the main process of everything. Like the signs I guess of pregnany or when they are releasing the fry? I also heard it's not necessary to move the fry and mom if ya have a lot of plant coverage, which I've got. And whatever else you think might help a beginner out.

Thankies!


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

optimusprimesgurl said:


> Since my last goldies died I wanted to take a break from em'. Right now my little bristlenose pleco is in the heated 20 gallon tank all by himself. I thought it would be cool to get some mollies. I heard they breed pretty fast and am excited. Today I bought my healthy 1 male and 2 females and have just plopped them in. They are doing good and I want to make sure everything is good just in case some babies show up. TRight now I've got two ten gallon tanks on hand and if ya would please explain the main process of everything. Like the signs I guess of pregnany or when they are releasing the fry? I also heard it's not necessary to move the fry and mom if ya have a lot of plant coverage, which I've got. And whatever else you think might help a beginner out.
> 
> Thankies!


You will see the middle section enlarge. Notice it should be a more rectangular shape rather than a complete circular bulge. When this bulge gets really noticeable, and this is the first pregnancy the mother could give birth at any moment. After the first pregnancy the mother could get larger and give birth to more fry. If you want to ensure 100% survival then get a breeder net so you can have a tank JUST for the fry. Otherwise just have the plants and you will be fine. I have my mother in there with 2 breeds of fry and they are thriving. They have birth 3 times from one matting. crazy.

Good luck!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Add some live plants to ensure a large number of fry to survive.The fry are larger than betta fry so you can feed them larger foods like pellets.They will usually give birth in about a month after you notice the belly enlarges.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Whatever you do, make sure you have a plan for the babies, because they will overstock you in a matter of months.


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

_*I can go on all day with tips for you but will give you the most important things and if you have any questions you can send me a PM.

I would get one of your 10G tanks cycled. You will need to have an area to put the fry after they are a week or so old other than in with their mother and father b/c they are still small enough to be eaten but getting a bit too big for the breeder net. 

There is the breeder net that comes with some fake plants in it that you stick the mother in and you watch and when she is done take her out right away. I tried that one my mama seemed to pop them out and turned around and at them right away so I didn't end up with many in that one. There are 2 different types of plastic ones. There is one that has a v shaped divider for the mother to swim at the top and the babies fall through and then one that has a little shelf that has slits in it that the babies fall through. Some will still get eaten on these as well as the babies seem to pop back up once they start swimming more after about an hour. (Some start swimming a lot right away though. I would suggest the second plastic one as the first one is a little to small for mollies. I use that one for my platies.  They also can swim out of the side on that one if they are not small enough so you may lose some to the other female and their father in that case but usually not many. I personally about a week before my molly is due move her to my 10G tank and let her stay in there alone or add the father in with her so she is not lonely. The problem with that is the closer she is to delivering the more he will annoy her and she will stress out a lot.

So you just have to watch her and see how he treats her if you choose this way. Then the day before I know she is due (since this is your first drop with them watch for their bellies to look more square when you look at them from the side. I forget if you said what color you have of them. If they are silver or gold you can see a black spot by their anal fin the closer they get, if they are black it is really hard and you just need to watch for the other signs. Other signs: they swim up and down the side of the tank constantly and fast, she will breathe faster and she will be more aggressive towards the other tank mates or they will be more aggressive towards her.) So the day before I know she is due I scoop her carefully into the breeder. Don't net her in as this will stress her out and she could abort or have stillborn. Mine seem to just swim in b/c I just hold it sideways and hold still and they usually swim in and then I just put it upright so she can't get back out. If she seems to start to panic once you get her in it you can turn off the light and she will calm down in a matter of minutes.

Then as she is in there and her time comes she will breathe heavier and you will see her be still a lot more. Mine seem to point upwards as they are pushing the fry out. I put her in the fry tank due to the fact that if any go out the side they are going into where she can still not get them and where they are going to stay. Just make sure you remove the dad by this point. A small tip is I know you want to watch but don't watch for too long b/c she will start to get stressed with you starring at her. But I poke my head around every once in a while to see how she is doing. Another thing I do is sprinkle a little bit of food at the top so instead of eating her babies she will hopefully eat that if she gets hungry. Oh that is another sign as well she will usually not eat and sometimes they will just lay on the bottom. Most likely though if they are just laying on the bottom they have already had some if their fry. 

If you don't want to buy the breeders you can buy either floating plants or they also have what look like floating plants that actually catch the fry once they get in there so more are safe. Just heavily plant though b/c they love to hide and that is what saves them from their parents. After the mom is done giving birth. One month it took an hour the next it was 6 hours so all depends on the age and how many she is going to have. But after she is done dropping leave her in the breeder for a good 6-8 hours to give her time to rest b/c as soon as you put her back in the main tank with the dad he is going to chase her like crazy. Also if you can feed her some brine shrimp a long with color plus flakes that will help her get back to herself faster and gives her back much needed protein. 

Now that the fry are in the 10G tank you want to keep the temp between 78F-80F. They thrive on warmer temperatures and grow faster. Also you can give them crushed up super fine tropical flakes you don't have to go out and buy special fry food for them. I have been doing this for a few months now and all of mine are doing great and I am actually taking my first batch to my fish guy to sell on Monday. The flakes though you want to always get the ones that have the color enhancers in it b/c that gives then extra vitamins and helps their color more as well. You can also feed them baby brine shrimp. Make sure you get the baby ones though b/c they will not be able to fit the others in their mouths. I just lay some flakes on a paper towel and smoosh them in circular motions between 2 paper towels until it is super fine powder. Then to feed them you need only feed them a tiny amount 3 times a day. I take a toothpick and dip it in my tank water (just the tip) and shake it off a tad and then dip the toothpick into the food. Tap that a little and then stick the toothpick in the water and they will either come up to eat right away or some like to wait until it gets to the bottom. 

Sorry I have a tendency to talk a lot...lol. Hopefully this helps you though. I have been doing this for a while now and there are a lot of different opinions as to using the breeders and not using them. It all depends on your fish. If she doesn't calm down then you definitely need to take her out and heavily plant with floating plants to save more. If you have any top feeder fish that like to stay up there or fish that depend on part oxygen from the air then you need to make sure that you are careful b/c I have known many people that have lost their adult fish b/c they have gotten tangled in the plants and couldn't get to the top. 

OK I will shut up now..lol. If you have any questions feel free to pm me or I will check back here if there happens to be a popup on my CP I see. Make sure you have someone to sell them too or give them too b/c you will soon be over run with fry if you don't. Molly's have fry every 28-30 days and do not need a male for 4-6 months b/c they store the sperm. Since you just got them from the store odds are about 99% they are pregnant so just watch for the signs and do your best. It is hard when you don't know the exact due date. You don't want to move the mom once she is in labor b/c she could abort or stop labor all together. But right down when she has them so you know about when the next drop will be. Again hope this helps and sorry so long!!! :-D
*_


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

No! No! I'm really happy you gave my so much information! :-D I feel a lot easier now. Hmm, what to start off with. Well when I went to the pet store I picked out a gold female, a silver male, and a black dalmatian female. I tried to get the ones with the flattest tummies so I could tell easier. One is a little more plump and I remember the storekeeper saying that she had some eggs, but wasn't too full. My other one was pretty empty. Does this mean they are pregnant? 

Also, I found out that they do sometimes take the babies. And surprisingly there are a large amount of small pet stores near me that I'm sure would take them. 

And also, I know I've heard both sides as to whether or not a breeder is necessary and if it just stresses out the fish more. Since I'm pretty sure they have some time before the first batch, I was just thinking of taking out the mother the week before I suspect she is due and set her up in the 10 gallon. 

Right now I don't have one set up and need to cycle it. To be honest I made the mistake of cycling my 20 gallon tank with fish. I didn't know I was doing it so I don't want to make that mistake again. 

Anyways, back to topic, after I'd move her to the 10 gallon, I'd just let her have her fry and I will definitely be using the methods you recommended. 
Then once she is finished just return her to the main tank. Also, how do you know when she is finished? Oh and I realize by doing this some fry will be eaten but since I know the large numbers they produce, I'd just like to let nature take its course and see who survives since I'm still inexperienced. Maybe after awhile I will try to save every little guy, but I'd like to take things slow. I hope that's understandable. 

The main tank right now is heavily planted with fake plants so should I even take her out? 
Thanks again sooo much! I'm nervous, but excited about this. I just ordered some food online for the new guys since my algae is running low soon. Zoo Med Spirulina I believe is what it is. :-D


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

Depending on their ages really depends on how many fry they will have. My fist one only had 6 and as I am typing this she is having her 3rd drop right now and her last one was 50. They say the usual is 20-50 for molly's but I really think it has a lot to do with size, age and number of drops they have had. I really lost count because within 4 days I had 5 fish drop. My dalmatian molly was first then the next morning my silver molly dropped and I had no clue she was pregnant b/c she was skinny the whole time. Then my sunburst play the next day and that night my gold mickey mouse platy and then the next morning my balloon molly. So I have a bunch right now. Thankfully my first ones that are almost 3 months are going on Monday. 

Back to topic...lol. If you are not worried about how many you want to save the first time around and you have plants in your main tank you don't have to move her. Just make sure you have plants that float on the top also b/c they like to hang around the top of the tank and that is where the parents get them most of the time. But they will also hide in the ones on the bottom as well. Mine seem to be all over the tank but I am not sure if that is b/c they are not worries about being eaten or not. When I brought my first molly home I had no idea fish even had live babies...lol. I know that probably makes me look really dumb but I honestly didn't. The stress from bringing her home she had babies over night and when I woke up the next morning I saw little fry in my tank and was flabbergasted...lol. I tried to rescue the little guys but by the time I got to the store and back they ate them all. I was sad b/c they were so cute. And they are super fast also so if you decide to move them into your 10G by netting them which you can do also if you let her drop in the main and then decide to save a few you can do. Best thing to do is make sure your tanks are the exact same temp or put them in a little plastic bag with water in it and float them to adjust like you do when you bring new fish home from the store. 

As far as telling when they are done it is kind of hard. You just really have to pay attention to the way she acts. Mine usually start eating right away when they are done and move around more in the breeder. With the gold one you will be able to see there should be no more what we call gravid spots which is the dark spot by her anal fin. With the black female she is def going to be more of watching and seeing how she acts b/c you can't see the gravid spot on them. But usually once they stop you can tell b/c they move around a lot more. 

Molly's are tough fish. They are more forgiving when it comes to water parameters and things like that unless you get a lyre tail or high fin molly. They seem to die very easy I have noticed. Also they say black molly's are the hardest molly's to take care of and are the most temperamental. My black male is a little devil going around and mating with all of my females all of the time and I do not see how people say that about them but maybe I just got lucky with my black one and he is strong IDK but I figured I would let you know that just in case as well. Also a HUGE thing I forgot. After they give birth you need to do a 25% water change. The ammonia levels go up in the tank pretty fast. But since you only have 3 it might not. Def check your levels throughout the day and if they start to spike then do it that day if they don't you can wait a day or two. This is why I like having mine in a separate tank b/c it doesn't affect my adult fish and kill them. The fry are ok with it in a separate tank in my experience. But I always do a water change the next day. I always say 2 inches of water to remove is my amount I remove and refill. Seems to be working for me. 

Another thing is it is not unusual for the mother to die shortly after having her fry either. That is why I give them the extra protein with the shrimp and I always feed them the color plus flakes. But you might want to feed her a tad more than normal also at first if she is separated. If not you probably don't want to b/c you don't want your other fish to eat too much and get fat. My one dalmatian molly is fat and pregnant and looks like she is going to pop. I think I might have a picture of one of my molly's giving birth. I know I do believe I put a video on youtube. I can give you the link and you can watch that and see what I am talking about..lol. I don't know why I didn't think of that before...lol. Ok I don't have one of my molly but I have one of my platy and they do it the same so you will see what it kind of looks like to be square on the bottom and also other things to look at to see. I don't have the molly one uploaded yet. But also they usually give birth early in the morning. All mine seem to drop around 5am or a little earlier. Here is the link for that video though. 











optimusprimesgurl said:


> No! No! I'm really happy you gave my so much information! :-D I feel a lot easier now. Hmm, what to start off with. Well when I went to the pet store I picked out a gold female, a silver male, and a black dalmatian female. I tried to get the ones with the flattest tummies so I could tell easier. One is a little more plump and I remember the storekeeper saying that she had some eggs, but wasn't too full. My other one was pretty empty. Does this mean they are pregnant?
> 
> Also, I found out that they do sometimes take the babies. And surprisingly there are a large amount of small pet stores near me that I'm sure would take them.
> 
> ...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Aren't mollies brackish fish?


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

mandi85710 said:


> Depending on their ages really depends on how many fry they will have. My fist one only had 6 and as I am typing this she is having her 3rd drop right now and her last one was 50. They say the usual is 20-50 for molly's but I really think it has a lot to do with size, age and number of drops they have had. I really lost count because within 4 days I had 5 fish drop. My dalmatian molly was first then the next morning my silver molly dropped and I had no clue she was pregnant b/c she was skinny the whole time. Then my sunburst play the next day and that night my gold mickey mouse platy and then the next morning my balloon molly. So I have a bunch right now. Thankfully my first ones that are almost 3 months are going on Monday.
> 
> Back to topic...lol. If you are not worried about how many you want to save the first time around and you have plants in your main tank you don't have to move her. Just make sure you have plants that float on the top also b/c they like to hang around the top of the tank and that is where the parents get them most of the time. But they will also hide in the ones on the bottom as well. Mine seem to be all over the tank but I am not sure if that is b/c they are not worries about being eaten or not. When I brought my first molly home I had no idea fish even had live babies...lol. I know that probably makes me look really dumb but I honestly didn't. The stress from bringing her home she had babies over night and when I woke up the next morning I saw little fry in my tank and was flabbergasted...lol. I tried to rescue the little guys but by the time I got to the store and back they ate them all. I was sad b/c they were so cute. And they are super fast also so if you decide to move them into your 10G by netting them which you can do also if you let her drop in the main and then decide to save a few you can do. Best thing to do is make sure your tanks are the exact same temp or put them in a little plastic bag with water in it and float them to adjust like you do when you bring new fish home from the store.
> 
> ...


That's so cool! I just am not quite sure where the square is your talking about. And that black molly you described is just like my dalmatian hehe. She is so quick. So since I'll be keeping them in the main tank for now, just get some floating plants. :3 Sounds awesome. So just the 25% water change after the birth and then when should I move the fry to the 10 gallon oh and how would you recommend cycling it? I guess I'm just kinda stuck on whether or not I should leave them in the tank...maybe it would be easier to tank them out...
I'm sorry for so many questions and so little writing.


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

No it's fine ask away. I would say on cycling set up your tank and use some of your water from your main tank in there as well as water from the tap. Add all the chemicals to remove chlorine and all of that stuff. I always take some rocks from my main tank and put them in panty hose and stick them in my filter behind the cartridge to help the bacteria you need in your tank build up faster. Also I use stress zyme which adds bacteria to your tank and filter to get the right bacteria in there for your fish. I would do that then put a little food in their once a day and let it run like you have fish in it. The food helps the bacteria as well. But the rocks and using some water from your main works on speeding things up as well. Not everyone recommends doing that so if you choose to normal cycle then that is a little different. 

Put water in and add all of your chemicals for chlorine removal ect. Then everyday put a little food like you have fish in it. Then also everyday do about a 25% water change. You would need to do this one for about a month to 6 weeks to get it cycled. I did mine the other way and my fish are all fine. 

As far as moving them to the 10G do it right away. As soon as you see them get them moved if you want to keep them. That way there are less eaten. When I first started I thought I would let mother nature take its course until I saw them and now I am a breeder...lol. 

As far as the square it is really hard to tell on them unless they are in front of you. Sorry I thought maybe you would be able to see it a little bit. I will look and see if I have any pics of any of my fish in labor. I thought I had one of my silver molly and you can really tell but I have to look b/c it wasn't in my normal spot I save my pics too. You can do it however you want to as far as getting them out it really is up to you. I can't tell you what to do on that one. But yes on the water change and make sure you check your levels to watch for a spike in the ammonia levels. I have to run to the store really quick before they close so I will try and jump back on when I get home but if not I will check back in the morning. I finally got an answer on what to give my fish. First time any of them have ever been sick. I will talk to you soon. 




optimusprimesgurl said:


> That's so cool! I just am not quite sure where the square is your talking about. And that black molly you described is just like my dalmatian hehe. She is so quick. So since I'll be keeping them in the main tank for now, just get some floating plants. :3 Sounds awesome. So just the 25% water change after the birth and then when should I move the fry to the 10 gallon oh and how would you recommend cycling it? I guess I'm just kinda stuck on whether or not I should leave them in the tank...maybe it would be easier to tank them out...
> I'm sorry for so many questions and so little writing.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

mandi85710 said:


> No it's fine ask away. I would say on cycling set up your tank and use some of your water from your main tank in there as well as water from the tap. Add all the chemicals to remove chlorine and all of that stuff. I always take some rocks from my main tank and put them in panty hose and stick them in my filter behind the cartridge to help the bacteria you need in your tank build up faster. Also I use stress zyme which adds bacteria to your tank and filter to get the right bacteria in there for your fish. I would do that then put a little food in their once a day and let it run like you have fish in it. The food helps the bacteria as well. But the rocks and using some water from your main works on speeding things up as well. Not everyone recommends doing that so if you choose to normal cycle then that is a little different.
> 
> Put water in and add all of your chemicals for chlorine removal ect. Then everyday put a little food like you have fish in it. Then also everyday do about a 25% water change. You would need to do this one for about a month to 6 weeks to get it cycled. I did mine the other way and my fish are all fine.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks again soooooo much! I'll probably do it your way since it's easier and less time consuming. :3 I'm not quite sure when I might have some little ones. So basically...
Maybe the next time I do a water change on the big tank (usually about a 25%) put that in the 10 gallon along with some tap water. I've got some conditioner for the water. It's strange since it says "Use Monthly"...I don't know lol. I might get a different one that isn't so...fish. Hehe. I usually add some aquarium salt, just what it says for the freshwater guys. I don't do it every water change, but would you recommend adding it for these guys? I'll also take the gravel to get that bacteria like you said and plus the Stress Zyme. My filter seems a little strong, so I'm not sure if that will cause some trouble. 

Also for the plants, would plastic ones along with the floating ones be alright? And would you recommend hideouts or like the air pump with the bubble stone? 

I also have a master test kit so as it cycles, just keep an eye on that. Another thing I've been wondering. I know like for bettas, people are very very picky on the breeding. But these guys I got from a local petstore, not like Petco or Petsmart, but a small, family-owned and operated one. I hope they're alright to breed with. 

Thanks again for everything!


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

optimusprimesgurl said:


> Awesome! Thanks again soooooo much! I'll probably do it your way since it's easier and less time consuming. :3 I'm not quite sure when I might have some little ones. So basically...
> Maybe the next time I do a water change on the big tank (usually about a 25%) put that in the 10 gallon along with some tap water. I've got some conditioner for the water. It's strange since it says "Use Monthly"...I don't know lol. I might get a different one that isn't so...fish. Hehe. I usually add some aquarium salt, just what it says for the freshwater guys. I don't do it every water change, but would you recommend adding it for these guys? I'll also take the gravel to get that bacteria like you said and plus the Stress Zyme. My filter seems a little strong, so I'm not sure if that will cause some trouble.
> 
> Also for the plants, would plastic ones along with the floating ones be alright? And would you recommend hideouts or like the air pump with the bubble stone?
> ...


That sounds great. I know what you mean about it saying once a month but that is usually just the upkeep. It should say when starting a tank use it and when you do your partial water changes to use it as well. If it doesn't then you need one that is a booster. Your first dose you want to do a double dose when setting up the tank. Before I forget yes you do want to have an air stone in with the fry tank. Also as far as your filter goes if you have one with the long intake that goes down into the tank they sell at petsmart a little sponge that goes over the part that has the slits on it so the fry do not get sucked up into it. The waste still goes through it too which is great. Several people suggest using panty hose and putting it over that part but nothing can get through them so your tank will stay messy and you need it to filter b/c they will not eat all of their food. Also you can buy veggie algae wafers and put a piece of one in the tank and they sink but my fry love them and it will last for a few days. Just make sure you don't put too big of a piece or your water will get cloudy. But still give them the flakes on occasion to help with their color! 

I def would recommend making the water brackish with the aquarium salt. Molly's do a lot better with it in my opinion. 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons is how you want to do it with them just starting the tank. And even with no fish I would add it and when you are ready to add the fish add it again once you are cycled. But whatever you have your main as you want to keep your fry tank the same b/c the fry will be used to that type of water if you are going to net them out. Keeping the same water type will caise as little stress as possible. Also I use a Stress coat in my water with them as well to help keep their slime coats well to protect them. The aquarium salt also helps with healing if they ever get scratched or one of the others attacks or pokes at them for no reason. It also helps clean your tank and you can do less water changes. But you don't have to add that until you are ready for fish. The brands I buy are all by API. The Stress Zyme was $4.99 or less and so is the Stress Coat. The stress coat one by them also removes chlorine, chloramines and heavy metals. It has aloe vera in it as well for the slime coat. If your fish ever get hurt add a dose and it will help. I know on the bottle it says use when setting up a tank but that is b/c it has the stuff to remove the chlorine and metals in this one. Also you want to add it when you do your water changes and also when you add a new fish to your tank you always want to add a little b/c it will help the stress on that fish. 

I just bought some Aqua Safe by Tetra. It is a monthly maintenance but it says should be used when setting up your tank also. So that might be something like you have. It then says to use it with monthly partial water changes. I do partials once a week b/c it gets so hot here and since I started doing that it seems to keep the temps down. Except today. It was 90 outside and my tanks got up to 82 so I had freezer bags filled with cold water floating in my tanks to try and bring the temperatures down slowly. I had to change the water in the bags every 20 minutes and after about 2 hours all my tanks were back down to 78f. So thats a tip to use if you need to cool your temps down in your tanks. Never just dump cold water or put ice in the water b/c it will drop the temp to fast and you might end up with some dead fish. 

OK here is the other video I was talking about. She is a Balloon Molly and they are always big and round so it is hard to tell when they are pregnant even. I didn't even know she was until all of the sudden I saw her have one. I had her in the breeder as I was reorganizing my tank. But you can see how her belly is flat at the bottom not really round. She is always super round. It is still kind of hard to tell but she might be a little easier to see it on. Here is that video.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah! I can see her it! There is a hint of the bottom of the belly being flat. Is that what you mean by square? 

Also right now my mollies are with my bristlenose pleco who is an inch at most, in a freshwater set up. I usually add the recommended amount of aquarium salt for goldfish in there since I used to have goldies in there. Should I do the same for the fry tank? 

The water conditioner I have is the same kind exactly lol. So that is alright to use? Oh and the stresscoat is the one thing I always have on hand lol. I usually aim for API products anyways too.


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes that is it!!! But on a regular molly it will go up higher and not just be mostly at the bottom. 

I am not sure what the dose for goldfish is with the aquarium salt. But your pleco will be ok with the one tablespoon per 10G. They can live in brackish water I just googled it to make sure for you before I said anything b/c I didn't want to be wrong.

Adding the aquarium salt then makes your tank brackish. Which is in between fresh water and salt water. It helps with healing and in nature they are in brackish water also. But whatever or however you do your main you want to do your fry tank in order to keep the transition smooth for them. Also after you get them all moved if you are netting them over add some more stress coat to the water as well to help out with them. Also it is common for several fry to die after they have been a live a couple hours. No one knows why they just can hold out for a little longer I guess. 

That water conditioner is perfect to use in both tanks.  Always great to keep the stress coat stocked up b/c you never know what can happen. OK I am off for the night I will ttys!!! Good luck! Maybe you will wake up and have some babies due to the stress of them coming home. You can even use your plastic plants that you put at the bottom in the gravel and have some float by taking the weights off instead of buying the expensive floating plants. Even the plastic ones are pretty pricey!!! OK TTYS!!!! 



optimusprimesgurl said:


> Yeah! I can see her it! There is a hint of the bottom of the belly being flat. Is that what you mean by square?
> 
> Also right now my mollies are with my bristlenose pleco who is an inch at most, in a freshwater set up. I usually add the recommended amount of aquarium salt for goldfish in there since I used to have goldies in there. Should I do the same for the fry tank?
> 
> The water conditioner I have is the same kind exactly lol. So that is alright to use? Oh and the stresscoat is the one thing I always have on hand lol. I usually aim for API products anyways too.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Great idea! And thanks for all the information. I'm glad just removing the weights on the plastic plants will suffice. Gee if I find babies tomorrow morning...well I'm not quite sure what I'd do lol. Another weird thing is my gold molly (the plump one) is always nudging against my female dalmation one lol. I don't know lol, but while they're active the male is just alone at the surface. He moves around a lot, but just is alone. Do you think he's not interested in my females or maybe just the stress from being brought home is making him a little uneasy. Anyways, later I was gonna try some brine shrimp. Maybe that will get him going. :3


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahh! I see her gravid spot! It's really big and black. No wonder she is picking on my other female.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry! I also noticed that she has some stringy feces, some whitish. Is this normal for the pregnancy? And she seems to be moving around rather fast and is always after my other female. I haven't fed her since she was bought. She could've picked at some algae I guess, but I'm not sure.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Or...she could just be constipated from what they were feeding her. Not quite sure...sorry for all the random, short updates. :/


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

The whitish could mean she just had a fry or it could be from food. If you feed them brine shrimp they will get white poo. But also when they drop a fry sometimes there is white stringy stuff that stays there until the next one comes out. So it all depends on if you see any fry swimming around or how recently you fed them. 

As far as your male goes it could be because of the stress of just bringing them home or he is sick. Most likely since he is still moving a lot just by himself he probably is just stressed out from the move. He also is probably not interested if both females are pregnant. Some males are like that. Mine is so not like that. He is constantly going at my females and I lowered it down to one male with 4 females. He was also trying to do my platy's. Is that a bad way to say it? LOL Sorry if it is. He also tries to mate with my platy's...lol. 

But it sounds like everything is fine with them. Just watch for any signs they are sick if he acts funny still now since it has been a few days. If he has any white spots or looks like he has sugar and his scales then you need to worry about ick and other things. Hopefully everything is going well though. :-D




optimusprimesgurl said:


> Sorry! I also noticed that she has some stringy feces, some whitish. Is this normal for the pregnancy? And she seems to be moving around rather fast and is always after my other female. I haven't fed her since she was bought. She could've picked at some algae I guess, but I'm not sure.





optimusprimesgurl said:


> Great idea! And thanks for all the information. I'm glad just removing the weights on the plastic plants will suffice. Gee if I find babies tomorrow morning...well I'm not quite sure what I'd do lol. Another weird thing is my gold molly (the plump one) is always nudging against my female dalmation one lol. I don't know lol, but while they're active the male is just alone at the surface. He moves around a lot, but just is alone. Do you think he's not interested in my females or maybe just the stress from being brought home is making him a little uneasy. Anyways, later I was gonna try some brine shrimp. Maybe that will get him going. :3





optimusprimesgurl said:


> Ahh! I see her gravid spot! It's really big and black. No wonder she is picking on my other female.





optimusprimesgurl said:


> Or...she could just be constipated from what they were feeding her. Not quite sure...sorry for all the random, short updates. :/


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes he is doing very good.  He has fit in with his new home and both of my girls are doing good. I actually called up the pet store and they said it was most like the food from the store and the stress. Everyone is eating and personalities are definitely showing haha. I've fed them some brine shrimp and I gave my pleco a wafer and they seemed to be nibbling on that as well. They'll search for algae a lot too and my flake food containing spirulina. I think the female is a ways off too so that should give me some times to cycle the 10 gallon.


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

That's good I an glad they are doing well!!! Just remember 28 days!!! :-D

Here's that video of my new fishy!!! He is so cute...lol. Let me know what you think when you get the chance!!! :-D









optimusprimesgurl said:


> Yes he is doing very good.  He has fit in with his new home and both of my girls are doing good. I actually called up the pet store and they said it was most like the food from the store and the stress. Everyone is eating and personalities are definitely showing haha. I've fed them some brine shrimp and I gave my pleco a wafer and they seemed to be nibbling on that as well. They'll search for algae a lot too and my flake food containing spirulina. I think the female is a ways off too so that should give me some times to cycle the 10 gallon.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh...my gosh! I found 2 fry this afternoon. I moved them to the breeder I had as fast as I could. It's been 2 hours and they are swimming around in it protected. I don't even have the 10 gallon set up...so I'm not sure how long I can keep them in there. And when do I start feeding them? I'm still watching for more.


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats!!! :-D

Feed them right away. They will either go to the top and get it or wait until it sinks. Just make sure you make the flakes as tiny as possible. You can leave them in there for weeks if you want since you only have 2. It is when you get 40 or so that they will not have much room for long. Just start cycling your 10G right away so you can move them when you want to. 

Also I am not sure which breeder you have but make sure if you have the one with the slats on the side that they cannot swim out of it. Also take out the divider that you use to keep the mom from eating them b/c that will give them more room. Then put a small either floating plant or something in with them to make them feel safe. Don't forget to check your water parameters and watch the ammonia levels. Do at least a 25% water change tomorrow. Also add some slime coat to the water to help the mom b/c it is stressful giving birth. 

You can watch all day but might never see another fry and then one day "POOF" there are a couple bigger ones swimming around. They hide very well if you have enough plants for them.

But def feed them asap! They will eat as soon as they are able to get to the food. Also since they were born probably between 4 and 5 am this morning (mine always deliver around then) they are probably hungry. Post some pics I want to see the little guy/girls...lol. You will be able to sex them in about 2 weeks!!! Here are some p:-Dics of my fry tank and my fry. The mollies are getting huge...lol. They all seem to have different hiding spots and not all are out at the same time anymore. :-( I took these from the side of my tank so I could try and sneak up on them...lol. 






optimusprimesgurl said:


> Oh...my gosh! I found 2 fry this afternoon. I moved them to the breeder I had as fast as I could. It's been 2 hours and they are swimming around in it protected. I don't even have the 10 gallon set up...so I'm not sure how long I can keep them in there. And when do I start feeding them? I'm still watching for more.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you! But I'm so..I don't know. In disbelief?? :shock: They're so cute!!! I fed them last night before I went to bed and they were munching away on the smaller flakes. The breeder they are in is just a plastic one with netting. I had no idea the mom was giving birth or who the mom is lol. So I got home and just scooped em' out. The water in the breeder is pretty shallow, but it seems like more than enough they are swimming. I'll be doing a 25% water change today. I am gonna start cycling the 10 gallon, but I'd like to wait til' they're a bit bigger. How often should I feed them too? 



mandi85710 said:


> Congrats!!! :-D
> 
> Feed them right away. They will either go to the top and get it or wait until it sinks. Just make sure you make the flakes as tiny as possible. You can leave them in there for weeks if you want since you only have 2. It is when you get 40 or so that they will not have much room for long. Just start cycling your 10G right away so you can move them when you want to.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wanted to suggest that if you ever get tired of trying to catch them with a net, when you are trying to move them to a separate tank to clean their tank or anything like that, try using a DIY fish trap. I just found out about it;

1.) You take a bottle, (Gatorade, Water Bottle, Soda Bottle, etc.)

2.) Cut right on the little dent going around the bottle.

3.) Put fish food in the bottle.

4.) Take the piece you cut off and stick it into the bottle cap first, but be sure to remove the cap. 

5.) And there you have it, it should attract fry into it, and possibly some other curious adult fish. The fish won't really notice the huge opening where the cap should be screwed on.

Hope this helped!


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome idea! I'll be sure to use it. I just found a third one. This one is darker colored and is hiding mostly. I just got caught it so hopefully it is more active in the morning.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay...now I'm worried...now my male is at the bottom...I think they are constipated :/


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

And now he's swimming. -.- So confusing...all the fry are doing epic...and I have the ten gallon set up. Momma is still showing signs of labor, hiding and lethargic...is this still normal?


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well glad they are doing well. The males seem to do that sometimes. Did you check your ammonia levels? Remember they can spike when the mom gives birth because there are so many fish added to the tank. You may of caught 2 but she probably had more. 

On another thought... I woke up this morning to 2 fry in my main tank. My platy that has never dropped in the 4 months I have had her all of the sudden did. She was never any bigger or anything. So I rescued the 2 and added them to my fry tank. I sold all of my big enough fry so I have room for more now...lol. That does explain a lot as to why my balloon molly female was chasing her around and being really mean to all of my fish. She even bit off the lower fins in front of the anal fin on my platy that had all the fry a couple weeks ago. Poor girl has a big chunk out of her belly. My mom says I should put her out of her misery and put her to sleep b/c she will only stay on the bottom and it doesn't seem like she is eating. I put her in my nurse tank to see if she will start eating. I gave her a veggie wafer so that it is at the bottom and she doesn't have to swim for food. Hopefully between that and the stress coat and aquarium salt she will heal and be ok. I have seen fish with worse that have made it. So I think I am going to give her a few days and then see how she is.

On another note: My guppy that had the 15 babies 2 weeks ago looks like she is going to EXPLODE!!! How on earth she is going to make it another week and a half I have no clue. But the boys are chasing her around like crazy. I might need to move her to the big net breeder just to give her some space and have some peace and quiet from the boys.

Oh my molly that had the fry a few weeks ago. Well I just moved one to the main tank last night. She is so big. She is also a pearl color not silver so I am happy b/c those don't come around very often so I had to keep at least one...lol. My BRP are doing good now too. They are swimming around more and the big one took on the baby as if it were its own so that's good. I was a little worried at first it might bully a little but it doesn't. 

OK gotta run I have a Dr's appt. I am glad your fry are doing well. Just don't forget the partial water change and to check your water parameters to make sure your ammonia is not high. That could be another reason your male is one minute on the bottom and the next swimming. So be sure to check them out. OK I will ttys!!! :-D


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Just did. The ammonia is just right.  She is swimming around now too now...just really fast. She is still hiding a bit so maybe it was her first time and she is recuperating. I am fasting the adults since they were constipated. The babies are being fed mashed up flakes twice a day and all three are doing well. I am planning on waiting until they are bigger before putting them in the 10 gallon. I'm just not sure if they are big enough for it. It's cycling now and so far so good. Also, how often would you recommend feeding them? I do once in the morning and once at night. Also how much longer before they can go in the full ten gallon?


mandi85710 said:


> Well glad they are doing well. The males seem to do that sometimes. Did you check your ammonia levels? Remember they can spike when the mom gives birth because there are so many fish added to the tank. You may of caught 2 but she probably had more.
> 
> On another thought... I woke up this morning to 2 fry in my main tank. My platy that has never dropped in the 4 months I have had her all of the sudden did. She was never any bigger or anything. So I rescued the 2 and added them to my fry tank. I sold all of my big enough fry so I have room for more now...lol. That does explain a lot as to why my balloon molly female was chasing her around and being really mean to all of my fish. She even bit off the lower fins in front of the anal fin on my platy that had all the fry a couple weeks ago. Poor girl has a big chunk out of her belly. My mom says I should put her out of her misery and put her to sleep b/c she will only stay on the bottom and it doesn't seem like she is eating. I put her in my nurse tank to see if she will start eating. I gave her a veggie wafer so that it is at the bottom and she doesn't have to swim for food. Hopefully between that and the stress coat and aquarium salt she will heal and be ok. I have seen fish with worse that have made it. So I think I am going to give her a few days and then see how she is.
> 
> ...


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh I also forgot to say I hope your fish gets better. Best of luck.  Oh...and my female is still acting...weird. She's zipping around, hiding and just hovers in one place with her fins moving fast.


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

optimusprimesgurl said:


> Oh I also forgot to say I hope your fish gets better. Best of luck.  Oh...and my female is still acting...weird. She's zipping around, hiding and just hovers in one place with her fins moving fast.


She will act kind of off for a few days. She is trying to get back to normal after just giving birth. Since you are not sure how many she had exactly you never know she could of had a whole bunch and is just trying to get back to her old self. Mine do that sometimes just to do it. I think it is just a molly thing. Just in case though make sure you have done your partial water change and put some stress coat in the water. If needed since you have your 10G cycled put her in there for a rest and maybe that will help since you have the fry in the breeder net. 

As far as when to move the fry move them when you are ready. Mine are born into my 10G and 20G so as long as you buy one of those sponges that goes over your filter you can see in my video or remember from me telling you so they don't get sucked up they will probably do better in the 10G. 

I would suggest a bare bottom with some plants for them to hide and hang out. Also don't forget to do frequent partial water changes. They need their water changed a lot which is why if you have an extra tank it is better to separate them. It also lowers their stress levels b/c they don't see their mom out there wanting to eat them. :shock:

I just added 2 of my mollys in with the adults even thought they are only almost 2 weeks they are so big now they can go in there. They are too big to be eaten and too big to get sucked up in the filter so I decided to keep them. They are pearl mollies and those are not that common and my fish guy is going to pay me a lot more for their fry compared to my others so I decided to keep a male and female and then Leave the others to sell when they are 2 months. I just rescued 2 more platies today from my main also. I have so many hiding spots they are all over the place...lol. 

Oh your food question. I would feed them at least 4 times a day if you can. No less than 3. The best way to do it is to use a toothpick and stick the tip in the water then shake it off. Dip it in the flakes and do a light tap so you don't have too much on there then stick the toothpick in the water and swish it a little to get all the flakes off. I feed mine now probably 6 times a day just that tiny amount. They have grown so much and I have over 80 fry so instead of feeding them more at one time I feed them more often and the same amount. 

Since I can put my hand in the water and they will swim onto my hand and around it I like to do that at least once a day so that I make sure the smaller fry are getting food also and the bigger ones aren't taking everything. Since I have molly, platy, guppy and 1 balloon molly fry I have to be careful to make sure they all eat enough. Also if you want you can break off a piece of the Algae/Veggie wafers and throw it in there and they will go nuts. My platy really love them. They are way smaller and I think they love it more b/c of it being on the bottom. But only do a small piece b/c they will make a mess and since they won't eat it all within a day I usually take it out that night so that the filter clears out any mess it makes. But the molly's love it too. 

So best bet is to either put your mom in the 10G for a day or 2 for some R&R or move your fry over so they can get the higher temp in their tank which they like it a little hotter than the main. I keep mine between 80F-82F. My main is at 76F-78F. But pretty much it is your decision when you want to move them. Make sure you get the sponge for the filter though or you will have no more fry b/c they will be sucked up into the filter. Also about 2 times a week do a partial water change on the fry tank they need it more often. Can't remember if I already said that or not...lol. There I go writing a long reply again...lol. 

OK I am off. My fish is doing better so I am going to give her some brine shrimp and then I need to feed my fry and my live bearers then I need to also feed my BRP's. And also time for a partial on my 20G fry tank. I will talk to you soon. Let me know if you have anymore questions. I am so glad the fish are doing well. 

Oh forgot to ask you. What are you feeding you fish that they are getting constipated all the time? That is not normal. I have never had a constipated fish in all my years of having them and yours seem to keep getting constipated. Not good to starve them if they are though. You need to give them a pea that has been boiled and then peel of the shell of it. That will make them go if they are. They do eat their own poo a lot so if you are basing it on what you see in the tank thats not a good way to do it. I know they are not like goldfish who poop like crazy all the time...lol. It seems never ending with them...lol. Try the pea though but don't not feed them b/c that will stress them out especially after the one just dropped her fry. I will talk to you soon!!! :-D


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm glad that the way she is acting isn't unheard of. I have the sponge filter on there already lol. I made sure to get that as soon as I saw the babies. I have been feeding them twice a day so I will bump that up, maybe once in the morning, once in the afternoon, and once before bed. I keep looking for fry but there have been none since the third one we found. I'm still checking periodically. I'm gonna test the water in the ten gallon to make sure I can put fish in it today and move the mom since I'm very worried about her. 

My main concern is if I put the babies in there then they won't be able to handle so much water. Right now for example their breeder is half full of water (well 1 because is doesn't hang all the way down and 2 because I'm afraid it might be too much for them. Lol. I guess I just want them to be okay. 

Right now the tank has a heater, the sponge filter and is bare bottom with a lot of plants. I did the gravel in the pantyhose thing and stuck it behind the filter cartridge. So hopefully that is giving off the beneficial bacteria. I used some of the main tank's water but not much. I've been adding stress coat to the main tank as well to help the momma. 

Also going onto the topic of constipation well I've been feeding them some flakes based off of spirulina. I've also seen them going after the veggie wafers for my pleco. I might be feeding too much so maybe I'll work on that and I'll get the peas going. I've been caught up in the fry mostly lol. I gotta make sure they do alright of course. I have also based this off of it hanging from the anal vent. It happens periodically so I'm not sure if I'm diagnosing it wrong. 

I'll be home pretty soon. I'm in the library after school lol and surprisingly they don't block this forum like they do with everything else that isn't even inappropriate. Idk lol. Anyways, thanks again for everything.  



mandi85710 said:


> She will act kind of off for a few days. She is trying to get back to normal after just giving birth. Since you are not sure how many she had exactly you never know she could of had a whole bunch and is just trying to get back to her old self. Mine do that sometimes just to do it. I think it is just a molly thing. Just in case though make sure you have done your partial water change and put some stress coat in the water. If needed since you have your 10G cycled put her in there for a rest and maybe that will help since you have the fry in the breeder net.
> 
> As far as when to move the fry move them when you are ready. Mine are born into my 10G and 20G so as long as you buy one of those sponges that goes over your filter you can see in my video or remember from me telling you so they don't get sucked up they will probably do better in the 10G.
> 
> ...


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

*You don't have to worry about it being too much water for the fry. The first time I had any I only had 6 between my molly and the one platy. They love all the extra room and swim around like crazy. It also makes them get exercise and grow better because they have to go get the food at the top unless they wait until it falls to the bottom. 

My guppy is in my fry tank now in the breeder. She is only 21 days but looks like she is going to explode. With guppies they can drop anywhere between 20-40 days. Most still drop around 28 but since she is so big and has a hard time swimming I put her in the fry tank in my breeder. I have some pictures of her. If you have ever wanted to see a gravid spot hers is IMPOSSIBLE to miss...lol. So I am thinking she will drop sooner than later.Plus guppies can have up to 200 fry but normally it is between 40-60. I just found that out last night when I was looking around about should I move her yet or not. 

She is in my 20G fry tank b/c she is so big I am pretty sure she is going to have a rather large drop. I will attach some pics for you to see her. I can't wait to see which of my boys are the father because they are both gorgeous. 

Oh another thing you can do with your fry tank is only put about half a tank of water if you are worried about them. I haven't lost any yet with full tanks and the sponges on the filters though and keeping the water temp between 80F-82F so they will be ok in there. But if you are worried about them then don't move them yet. But you do need to have the net breeder they are in almost to the top with water because they need room to be able to swim a lot more as they start to develop from fry to junior fish. Plus they need room for exercise. So if you decide not to move them yet then at least get the water level in that pretty much to the top.

Also remember how I said that after a mom gives birth sometimes they die. That is normal and no one knows why but that could be the case with yours. So just take the best care of those fry so that you can keep her bloodline going. OK I have to run. Here are some pics of Big Mama guppy (my 6 year old niece named her). She is starting to square off compared to last night when I put her in the breeder so she will probably drop tonight or early in the morning. :-D I will ttys!!! 
*













optimusprimesgurl said:


> I'm glad that the way she is acting isn't unheard of. I have the sponge filter on there already lol. I made sure to get that as soon as I saw the babies. I have been feeding them twice a day so I will bump that up, maybe once in the morning, once in the afternoon, and once before bed. I keep looking for fry but there have been none since the third one we found. I'm still checking periodically. I'm gonna test the water in the ten gallon to make sure I can put fish in it today and move the mom since I'm very worried about her.
> 
> My main concern is if I put the babies in there then they won't be able to handle so much water. Right now for example their breeder is half full of water (well 1 because is doesn't hang all the way down and 2 because I'm afraid it might be too much for them. Lol. I guess I just want them to be okay.
> 
> ...


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for all the information. I put them in the 10 gallon and they are mostly at the bottom. I hope that's normal. One of the fishies is having a hard time swimming too, and it's already kinda odd, they are forming like a rank of dominance lol. The first one, is the biggest and is also the strongest. Then second in command is the Runt, I just call he/she that lol because he was the last one I found. And Blackiee (has a black mark on his/her lil' tail) is the one having a hard time. I moved the momma back to the main tank and I also was able to purchase one more molly. I thought it was a he because the anal fin was closed together like the male's have but once I got her in my main tank I see the fin has opened like a fan...I hope I didn't make a big mistake or anything...I have those four mollies so far and my little bristlenose...but I have a hunch that I have felt before with my goldfish right before they pass. I'm just kinda confused now. What is the maximum number of mollies I can have in there (it's double filtered) I hope I didn't screw up...ugh...


mandi85710 said:


> *You don't have to worry about it being too much water for the fry. The first time I had any I only had 6 between my molly and the one platy. They love all the extra room and swim around like crazy. It also makes them get exercise and grow better because they have to go get the food at the top unless they wait until it falls to the bottom.
> 
> My guppy is in my fry tank now in the breeder. She is only 21 days but looks like she is going to explode. With guppies they can drop anywhere between 20-40 days. Most still drop around 28 but since she is so big and has a hard time swimming I put her in the fry tank in my breeder. I have some pictures of her. If you have ever wanted to see a gravid spot hers is IMPOSSIBLE to miss...lol. So I am thinking she will drop sooner than later.Plus guppies can have up to 200 fry but normally it is between 40-60. I just found that out last night when I was looking around about should I move her yet or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh and...just checked on the little ones. Only one is swimming. The others are on the bottom curled up...


----------



## mandi85710 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Curled up like how? Are they still moving or doing what I call the belly slide? Most likely they are just taking a little longer to get their fins going. You would say feet if it were a person if that makes more sense. I still have some belly sliders but they swim when you are not around most likely. They should be ok. As far as another female you are now 1 male to 3 females right? If that is right it is actually good because the male will be more likely to mate with less then so you won't have so many babies. So that is a good thing if you don't want to breed them.

My guppy had her babies and she had 110 of them. No wonder she got too fat to swim. I am going to have to get a 6th tank now b/c once they start growing to where they are oh I say close to 2 months they will over run my tank. So for now any new fry born will have to hide in the main tank and if they make it they do and if not then they don't. I have no where to put them all. :-(

I have seen quite a few fry in my main though there are at least 15 in there. I caught the ones when I first noticed them and saved like 4 but now they have to keep on hiding. There are plenty of places for them to hide which is why they are still around. I hate not rescuing but I just don't know what to do with them with my other tanks full. OK I am off. I have the flu pretty bad which is why I haven't been on lately. Hopefully it goes away soon because I feel like crap. PM me whenever you want and I will try and get back on at least once daily. TTYS 




*


optimusprimesgurl said:


> Oh and...just checked on the little ones. Only one is swimming. The others are on the bottom curled up...


----------



## fishlover35 (Jun 13, 2012)

*balloon belly molly giving birth soon?*

i got a female balloon belly molly andshe looked pretty big when i got her and its been 8 days since i got her. How much longer till she givesbirth? im so excited.


----------



## fishlover35 (Jun 13, 2012)

*balloon belly mollly birth?*

i got a balloon bellly molly 9 days ago and she was quite pregnant. any idea how many days left till she gives birth?https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...339608115113&sads=Ryn9lZfzT6yRG6NNkR111EWpYXA THANKS!!!!


----------

